# Ayuda TL082



## FET (Sep 11, 2007)

Hola, andaba necesitando ayuda, resulta que necesito 2 aplicaciones practicas para el integrado TL082, anduve buscando pero no encuentro, los circuitos no deben ser sensillos, cosa de que los pueda armar tranquilamente en el protoboard y que no sean muy complicados de entender, desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## VichoT (Sep 11, 2007)

Holas.FET.si mal recuerdo el tl082 es un amplificador diferencias (similar al 714) pero de mucha mejor calidad, mejor respuesta en frecuencia mayor estabilidad en temperatura  en fin  mucho mejor ke el 741 peor muy similar en cuanto a funcionamiento y aplicaciones.
  Una aplicacion seria un amplificador de video devido asu ancho de Banda. tb podes hacerte un amplificador de audio   si keres algo mas complejo podrias entrar en las modulaciones balanceadas o AM...

BYE!


----------



## gatteen (Ene 24, 2009)

hola, que tal?

yo encontre en el datasheet de ese integrado un circuito de control activo de tono.. mi pregunta es.. en el diagrama tiene separados canales de bajas, medias y altas freciencias (bass, mid, treble), o sea que se refieren a un ecualizador? o modifica el sonido de la entrada de audio?

ojala puedas responder mi pregunta 

link:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/L/0/8/TL082.shtml

pdf de national semiconductors


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2009)

si buscas el pdf de otros fabricantes, veras muchos mas circuitos de operacion

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 25, 2009)

claro que tiene los 3 filtros por separado.

porque te esta mostrando que con el mismo integrado se puede hacer todos los cortes de frecuencia. solo que debes cambiar los valores y las posiciones de los resistores y capacitores.

no son todos los filtros de frecuencia iguales. cambian con la frecuencia.

espero esto t sirva. y la formula tambien.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2009)

Dos aplicaciones con un integrado doble, un oscilador de onda cuadrada y un integrador a triangular


----------



## gatteen (Ene 25, 2009)

hola de nuevo

jeje disculpen, creo que plantie mal mi pregunta.. a lo que me referia era que no entiendo eso de control de tono.. o sea que con ese circuito puedo modificar los cortes de frecuencia en graves, medios y bajos en mi señal de audio a la salida tal como en un ecualizador, o si se referian a modificar en si la señal de audio original para algun tipo de efecto o algo asi...

bueno.. ojala comprendan mi pregunta 

y pues muchas gracias por los filtros pasabanda dj draco, tal vez me sirvan en un futuro ;D


----------



## luis18251 (Dic 4, 2010)

ola a todos los presentes de este sitio, estoy trabando en una empresa de intercomunicadores, en los cuales fabrican equipos de comunicación como las que adjunto; este equipo sirve de comunicación para casetas de vigilancia, ventanillas, mostradoras etc. es decir una persona habla por un lado y la otra persona escucha y viceversa; Un problema que siempre se presenta es que funciona muy bien el equipo pero en algunos casos la vos de distorsiona o  el peor de los casos se `produce unos sonidos fuertes como pitidos, o chillidos.Y ese mismo equipo trae consigo una tarjeta electrónica en el cual los componentes electrónicos entre ellos son tl082 quisiera saber si este amplificador es el culpable; ah también  ese equipo lleva claro esta unos parlantes.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

gatteen, un control de tonos es un ecualizador, que puede ser de muchos o pocos "canales". Efectivamente, modifica la respuesta en frecuencia.
Luis, el adjunto no se vé.


----------



## Dano (Dic 4, 2010)

luis18251 dijo:


> ola a todos los presentes de este sitio, estoy trabando en una empresa de intercomunicadores, en los cuales fabrican equipos de comunicación como las que adjunto; este equipo sirve de comunicación para casetas de vigilancia, ventanillas, mostradoras etc. es decir una persona habla por un lado y la otra persona escucha y viceversa; Un problema que siempre se presenta es que funciona muy bien el equipo pero en algunos casos la vos de distorsiona o  el peor de los casos se `produce unos sonidos fuertes como pitidos, o chillidos.Y ese mismo equipo trae consigo una tarjeta electrónica en el cual los componentes electrónicos entre ellos son tl082 quisiera saber si este amplificador es el culpable; ah también  ese equipo lleva claro esta unos parlantes.










Tiene pinta de ser el condensador de flujos...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 4, 2010)

Dano, lo mío fue más sutil, dije que no se veía el adjunto


----------



## pandacba (Dic 4, 2010)

asi en el aire parece ser un viejo problemas en los intercomunicadores, el llamado efecto larsen e decir realimentación, dependiendo el volumen de voz por el otro parlante si sale muy fuerte lo capta el micrófono sale assmplificado del otro lado vueleve a pasar lo mismo y entra en un bucle y la señal cominza a crecer.....
Pero lo digo asi muy a lo lejos sin haber visto nada ya que nada a sido mostrado, y si ese fuera l problema un control automátco de gnanccia seria lo ideal


----------



## luis18251 (Dic 5, 2010)

Ola a todos disculpen  amis aki les adjunto las fotos:


----------



## ARNALDO23 (May 21, 2011)

pues realizar un equalizar con el son integrados...


----------

